# I-miev - how to reassembly 4xcell holder.



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

The CMU board is mounted to the cells with tiny screws after the 4 cells have the series buss bars attached and bolted together. No drilling or glue is needed or used. The module case is made of plastic with some fairly tight snap joints.

There is a 3mm adhesive spacer pad between each cell.

Post a picture to show what you are looking at.


----------



## Fam69 (11 mo ago)

Thread can be closed. The places I thought were glued together are not. Problem solved. Plastic holder for CMU is not glued to the plastic tray anywhere.


----------

